# Simplisafe



## rshuey (Jul 1, 2016)

Are alarm systems such as Simplisafe allowed by the fire code instead of a traditional monitored system? Simplisafe is monitored using wifi from the home. There is a monthly fee, but I just wanted to be sure it can be used.

Simplisafe's directions just say it must be installed as per Chapter 2 of the IFC.

Anyone have more info?

TY!


----------



## mark handler (Jul 1, 2016)

NFPA 72-2002, National Fire Alarm Code section 6.16 allows low-power wireless ﬁre alarm system, with conditions


----------



## cda (Jul 1, 2016)

I would say no per NFPA 72 and


*R314.2 Smoke detection systems. *
Household fire alarm systems installed in accordance with NFPA 72 that include smoke alarms, or a combination of smoke detector and audible notification device installed as required by this section for smoke alarms, shall be permitted. The household fire alarm system shall provide the same level of smoke detection and alarm as required by this section for smoke alarms. Where a household fire warning system is installed using a combination of smoke detector and audible notification device(s), it shall become a permanent fixture of the occupancy and owned by the homeowner. The system shall be monitored by an _approved_ supervising station and be maintained in accordance with NFPA 72.

*Exception:* Where smoke alarms are provided meeting the requirements of Section R314.4.




PLUS depending on which edition of IRC is adopted


----------



## cda (Jul 1, 2016)

rshuey said:


> Are alarm systems such as Simplisafe allowed by the fire code instead of a traditional monitored system? Simplisafe is monitored using wifi from the home. There is a monthly fee, but I just wanted to be sure it can be used.
> 
> Simplisafe's directions just say it must be installed as per Chapter 2 of the IFC.
> 
> ...




Also what happens when the house is sold


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 1, 2016)

SC IRC 2015 excerpt; "there has been confusion regarding the requirement for systems to be monitored by an approved supervising station, and this requirement was considered difficult to enforce. Proponents reasoned that a system that provides local alarm notification satisfies the intent of the code to provide early warning to occupants and that it was difficult to justify the extra cost associated with monitoring by a supervising station. The code does not prohibit monitoring, but is now an option rather than a requirement. In addition, the reference in Section R314.2 of the 2012 IRC to systems being maintained in accordance with NFPA 72 has been removed because it was considered outside the scope and intent of the IRC."


----------



## cda (Jul 1, 2016)

Francis Vineyard said:


> SC IRC 2015 excerpt; "there has been confusion regarding the requirement for systems to be monitored by an approved supervising station, and this requirement was considered difficult to enforce. Proponents reasoned that a system that provides local alarm notification satisfies the intent of the code to provide early warning to occupants and that it was difficult to justify the extra cost associated with monitoring by a supervising station. The code does not prohibit monitoring, but is now an option rather than a requirement. In addition, the reference in Section R314.2 of the 2012 IRC to systems being maintained in accordance with NFPA 72 has been removed because it was considered outside the scope and intent of the IRC."



But still has to be installed per 72????


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 1, 2016)

cda said:


> But still has to be installed per 72????


 Yes the installation, it is the system being maintained in accordance with NFPA 72 has been removed.


----------



## rshuey (Jul 1, 2016)

Great replies. Thanks so much.  Our local AHJ seems okay with it.  I just wanted to be sure I wasn't wasting money.


----------



## cda (Jul 1, 2016)

rshuey said:


> Great replies. Thanks so much.  Our local AHJ seems okay with it.  I just wanted to be sure I wasn't wasting money.




At least it sounds at the device

Never worry about sleeping through a fire alarm. This 
monitored smoke detector will sound its own internal siren
as well as trigger a full-blown security system alarm.


----------



## Wayne (Jul 2, 2016)

Simplisafe uses cellular phone frequencies to communicate to the monitoring company and the base station uses low level power to communicate wirelessly from the detector to the base station.   I know because I've had it for three plus years.  You plug the base station into the wall and it has battery backup.  It's worked well for me but it's definitely not permanent.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 6, 2016)

Little late to the house party.......... it's a household fire alarm system and as mentioned the communication method is permitted in the new technologies section of NFPA 72.  As the household systems reference back to the body of the documents they are therefore permitted.  The power supply and reliability may be in question if I were evaluating a similar system since combo systems typically don't meet the power supply means for "systems".  However the residential dwelling is not required to be monitored so in an event the home was sold, the owner present is obligated to provide a compliant system as built and then it falls on to real estate disclosure rules.


----------

